# Orion russian watches



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

Any body know anything about these I ordered a skeleton one off Roy but can anybody point me to any web site talking about them?

Jerry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is no website that i know of talking about Orion watches but there is nothing stopping us talking about them here. What do you need to know ?


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

Do they make their own mechanisms like most Russian manufacturers. Has anyone one what is the quality like? how good is the time keeping?

They seem to me one of the more unusual of the russian manufacturers, if you look at their designs.

Like most of the Russian manufactuers who did they supply? Vostok seem to be the main suppliers to the Russian federation army Poljot seem to supply the army plus airforce and made their name with the space watches. where do Orion fit in this picture?

all the best

Jerry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

I think that Orion is more a brand name than a manufacturer. In their alarm watches they use Poljot movements. Have you seen this new one with two 17 Jewel mechanical movements in. I will have some of these soon.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

OH MY GOD.

HOW GEORGEOUS IS THAT









I'm thinking of setting up a standing order to RLT watches and having done with it....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Andy, it may be a while before I have these for sale but I do have a sample on its way and will post more pictures then. They are not expensive at all, if thats any consolation. If I buy enough then the should be under Â£50.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

If it's a brand who actually manufacturers them?

Jerry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was wrong in my first post , there is an Orion manufacturing company and it is in Moscow.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I have an Orion skeleton watch too. decent quality, though a bit tough to wind I find. I like the Palladieum finish.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

Oris did a Skeleton Classic as one of their older models(not that old)

They also did a superb Radius model.

Are you able to get any of these?


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

Sargon said:


> I have an Orion skeleton watch too. decent quality, though a bit tough to wind I find. I like the Palladieum finish.


 Oh good I'm looking foward to recieving it. I've ordered a book on Russian watches from Amazon I'll see if I can obtain any information on Orion. I think I read somewhere they were the second Russian watch company, Poljot was the first.

This russian watch stuff is getting more interesting by the minute.

Nowdays the main interest in Russian watches seem to be Poljot qand Vostok there are a few others like Raketa...

Don't get me wrong I like Swiss watches but I do like the fact that the watch is unique in the way that most of the russian factories make the entire watch. Although I have to get an Oris its a dream!!!

all the best

Jerry


----------

